# What Fast Food Business Do You Avoid?



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2018)

There was a Crystal Burger joint that opened near by a few years back that lasted about one year then closed. I literally had to open the burger to verify there was a meat patty! When I saw the patty it was razor thin. I can't believe anyone eats there.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 18, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> There was a Crystal Burger joint that opened near by a few years back that lasted about one year then closed. I literally had to open the burger to verify there was a meat patty! When I saw the patty it was razor thin. I can't believe anyone eats there.



they can't
they're closed...right?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> they can't
> they're closed...right?



???


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 18, 2018)

Burger King, Hardy's and some McDonalds. But, love a Happy Meal or Big Mac, Quarter Pounder or Fish Fillet.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2018)

All of them that are in my area.

 Chick-Fil -A and Popeye's just opened here recently, and I will give them a try.

 Because of freshness issues I've heard of, I especially avoid McDonald's Filet O Fish and Wendy's chili. Coffee (always too weak). 

I don't eat at fast food places but once or twice a year _maybe_, and then it would be a crispy chicken breast sandwich and fries.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2018)

Aunt Bea, that Sbarro video was too funny. I had a slice there once a long time ago. Meh.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 18, 2018)

*​All of them!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> *​All of them!*


Ditto!!!! Rarely eat at any!!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 18, 2018)

Mostly, all, since I don't eat much FF, *but*, especially at Wendy's. Years ago, my sister ate most of her baked potato and then discovered a cockroach in it (no extra charge)layful:. Also, I had a cockroach in my Wendy's bowl of chili, (also, no extra charge) so that did me in with Wendy's. 

I know cockroaches are in the restaurants of all kinds, _in_ the walls,_ on_ the walls, _on_ the floors.....but not in my food, please.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2018)

We rarely, if ever, go to fast food places anymore.  One I would never go to again is Sonic, had a coupon once for free hot dogs and they went into the trash they tasted so bad.  I'm not a big fan of hot dogs to begin with, if I have them they have to be beef and nitrate free....but Sonic's dogs left a really bad taste in our mouths, we wouldn't even give the remainder to our dogs, that's how bad they were.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2018)

I had a cherry limeade cold drink from Sonic. It was delicious.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2018)

rarely ever got to Fast food Joints.... but I especially avoid Macdonalds, or any Faux KFC take-out places..


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> *​All of them!*



I rarely - perhaps once every other month - order a veggie sandwich at Subway.  Otherwise I avoid fast food places like the plague they are.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 18, 2018)

.

My fast-food go to places are Chick-fil-a, Arby's, Whataburger, McDonalds and supermarket deli.

I also have a favorite partly self-serve BBQ restaurant.  I can get plenty of BBQ beef, two side veggies [love their potato salad] plus pickles/peppers, and unlimited fresh hot rolls made on site... all for $10.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> All of them that are in my area.
> 
> Chick-Fil -A and Popeye's just opened here recently, and I will give them a try.




Besides their signature fried chicken breast sandwich, Chick-fil-A also has a grilled chicken sandwich.
Also, for breakfast,  they have a smaller fried chicken breast on a biscuit.  I used to stop by on my
way to work to buy several,  one for myself and a couple of co-workers... it was so yummy.  I have 
not had one since I retired and sleep late.  But I am seriously thinking of getting up early and driving
across town just to get one... they are that good.

.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for the tip, KingsX!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2018)

Taco Bell - can't stand them


----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2018)

We rarely go to fast food restaurants and if we do it’s usually Swiss Chalet Chicken. We usually go when they have their 2 for 1 special of BBQ chicken breast with fries, salad and a drink. It comes with a sauce for the chicken & fries and they are consistently good in my opinion. Usually we eat freshly made food from home which I’m very grateful to have.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> All of them that are in my area.
> 
> Chick-Fil -A and Popeye's just opened here recently, and I will give them a try.
> 
> ...



Try the Red Beans & Rice side dish at Popeyes. It is more popular than their chicken.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2018)

Duly noted. Thanks FM


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 18, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> ???




you mentioned they had closed



Gary O' said:


> they can't
> they're closed...right?



There was a Crystal Burger joint that opened near by a few years back *that lasted about one year then closed.* I literally had to open the burger to verify there was a meat patty! When I saw the patty it was razor thin. I can't believe anyone eats there.


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Taco Bell - can't stand them



Ditto, and their prices are so cheap I'm afraid to think of what the real ingredients are.  

One place I very rarely go to is KFC, far too greasy for me. But I do like their biscuits n gravy and mashed potatoes.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2018)

*@ JimW*

I'm amazed Taco Bell is so popular.


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> *@ JimW*
> 
> I'm amazed Taco Bell is so popular.



Me too! I've eaten there once way back when it first opened and it was terrible. We've got some younger guys that work in our shop and they say Taco bell is popular for late night munchies after the bars close and the parties are over. I guess if you're buzzed enough you'll eat pretty much anything.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 19, 2018)

I avoid most of them most of the time, but when I travel distances for trips, that's when I might stop in one just because we don't want to take a long stop off the road, but I guess if I had to pick, taco bell, chick-fil-a neither do I ever stop at ever.


----------



## jujube (Jul 19, 2018)

Taco Bell.  I swear that if I were marooned on a desert island and they opened a Taco Bell there, I'd starve to death before I'd eat there....


----------



## bingo (Jul 19, 2018)

Don't care for popeyes


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 19, 2018)

I’ve tried Taco Bell for the last time

Back in the seventies, we’d take our two small boys on Tuesday (four for a dollar) night, and let ‘em load up

Tacos were simple things, one rendition; ground beef, lettuce, cheese, sauce, in a corn shell….not too bad.
Burritos were refried beans, cheese, sauce, in a flour tortilla wrap….again, not too bad.

I came to crave their ‘green sauce’

Then, beef burritos came along; ground beef, cheese, sauce, in a flour tortilla wrap…pretty damn good.

Soon after, I became a beef burrito with green sauce slut

A decade later, they screwed with it all
Now? No matter the name of whatever, it all tastes pretty much the same.

A year or so ago, I got a craving…for my beef burrito
Specified the green sauce
It didn’t come with green sauce
‘Uh, I asked for the green sauce’
‘Oh, yeah, it’s somewhere in the storage room….can’t find it’
Tried another Taco Bell
‘Green sauce, wat’s that?’
Last time…ever

Now, an authentic Mexican eatery?
Just set a plate of rice and refried beans down near me, with a small bowl of tonsil searing sauce.
I’ll kill it


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 19, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> There was a Crystal Burger joint that opened near by a few years back that lasted about one year then closed. I literally had to open the burger to verify there was a meat patty! When I saw the patty it was razor thin. I can't believe anyone eats there.



I avoid ALL of them.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 20, 2018)

I hate to admit it to this audience of "fine diners" but, given the choice, I like BK, and Subway  They are handy if you're on the road and don't want to kill an hour +,  in a restaurant.  The one exception, if it fits the schedule, has been Crackerbarrels that seem to be at every other exit on Interstates heading to and from Florida. Those we have always enjoyed.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 21, 2018)

All of them. Chick-Fil-A has finally reached our area, but we're not interested. There's a lot of Asian chains opening up as well. Not really into those either, except for the upscale limited-location restaurants.


----------

